# Transformers 5: Anthony Hopkins stößt zum Cast des Roboter-Actioner



## CarolaHo (5. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Transformers 5: Anthony Hopkins stößt zum Cast des Roboter-Actioner* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Transformers 5: Anthony Hopkins stößt zum Cast des Roboter-Actioner


----------



## airwalker00 (5. Juni 2016)

Ja, der gute alte Michael Boy


----------

